# EPAK in Sarasota



## caysea (Apr 26, 2006)

I am new to this board hope this is the place to post this question.I will be moving to Sarasota Florida and will be looking for a EPAK school can anybody give me any info on martial art schools in the area. I have tried different searches but Parkers system is not refered to by anybody 

Thanks for help
Caysea


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 26, 2006)

I do not think any of these are close by, but here you go anyway.

Welcome to MT.

http://www.pcwood.com/kenpo/dojodir/search4.php

There are some great "people resources" here on MT.com.  I am sure there will be a few more schools to follow.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is another link a little more up to date.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 26, 2006)

Your best bet is http://www.lwkarate.com/

It is an hour or so away, but he is the only EPAK school in the area.  There is also a Tracy school that just popped up in Port Charlotte.

Sarasota for the most part is dominated by TKD schools.  ATA has like 10 or more schools in the area....  

One hidden gem is the Brazilian Jiujitsu school off of Bee Ridge Road.

PM me if you want any other info.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 26, 2006)

You can also do a school search on KenpoNet's StudioNet, or on KenpoThoughts.com

-Michael


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 27, 2006)

Take the drive to Lee Wedlake's studio (http://www.lwkarate.com/) you won't be dissapointed.  In Sarasota, I'd look up Sonny Puzikas (www.russiancombatacademy.com ), not Kenpo but a first rate martial artist and a lot of fun to train with.

Jeff


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree.  Go see Mr Wedlake before you vistit anyone else.  He is one of the most professional, honest and knowledgable Kenpoist out there.  I have bben under him since 2000 and every single time I am near him my brain hurts for days afterwards.


----------



## caysea (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you  all for the info Will have a place to start from when I get their this summer. I have been spoiled having a short drive to a very good school in Ct

Thank you 
Caysea


----------



## Seig (May 15, 2006)

You'd have to check but I beleive Sean Kelley is near Sarasota.


----------

